

Dr. Dobb’s Journal is permanently suspending print publication and going web-only - bdfh42
http://herbsutter.wordpress.com/2008/12/31/the-2008-media-inflection-meet-dr-web-the-new-gorilla/

======
michael_dorfman
I understand the financial imperatives, but I can't help but feeling quite sad
about this. I've been reading DDJ since the olden days (back when it was "Dr.
Dobb's Journal of Calinstethics and Orthodontia: Running Light Without
Overbyte") and it's sadly one of the last remaining magazines from that era.

